# ASUS HD7970 Temperatures



## saiyaman (May 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have a ASUS HD7970 3GD-5 card. It idles around 40(with air conditioner on) to 55c. The problem is before summer started (might sound sort of funny), my load temperatures for the card were around 77 to 80C. Now in the heat of summer I get upto 88 or even 89 and 90C. Especially Farcry 3 which drives it toward 89 or so.

Any suggestions as to how I can improve my temperatures for the card? By the way I always turn off AA and AF for every game. I'm using the stock cooler and the card looks like the reference HD7970.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 4, 2013)

WOW!! Those are really high temps. Post a few pics of your cabinet and the temps. You better add a few fans to the cabinet or the card may get spolied.

Shiva


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

90C load temp though is high but not alrming but the load temp shoul remain under 80c - that's generally the loa temp of most stock HD7970 cards.

Mention your whole pc config or better a few pics of the cabinet with side panel closed and in open position.


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> 90C load temp though is high but not alrming but the load temp shoul remain under 80c - that's generally the loa temp of most stock HD7970 cards.
> 
> *Mention your whole pc config AND a few pics of the cabinet with side panel closed and in open position.*



please do this..


----------



## ico (May 5, 2013)

I won't worry too much. My HD 6950 also goes to 90 degrees in summer. Consistently over 90? Then cleaning is required.


----------



## saiyaman (May 5, 2013)

Images uploaded.

Configuration:

Processor: Intel Core i5 2500K
RAM: 2 x 4 GB DDR3 Corsair
Motherboard: ASUS P8H67-M PRO
SMPS: Corsair TX850v2
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
Graphics: ASUS HD7970 3GD-5

@ico: Oh that's nothing to worry about? I was worried a little since 85 and above seems....dangerous. I recently cleaned it about 3 to 4 days ago.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 5, 2013)

change the cabby immediate and do some cable management man :/ how will the air flow ?? ...also is it a reference card ?? they do have high temps


----------



## saiyaman (May 5, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> change the cabby immediate and do some cable management man :/ how will the air flow ?? ...also is it a reference card ?? they do have high temps



Reference card yes. What is the standard load temperature for reference? The cables don't come around the card but do you mean anywhere near the card is not good?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 5, 2013)

the cabby is not good...how can u expect the high power GPU to remain cool in a tin ka dabba?


----------



## saiyaman (May 5, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> the cabby is not good...how can u expect the high power GPU to remain cool in a tin ka dabba?



The cabinet? I misunderstood it to be "cable" lol. Ah well I realize that I have not changed it for about 4 to 5 years. Which is good?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

saiyaman said:


> The cabinet? I misunderstood it to be "cable" lol. Ah well I realize that I have not changed it for about 4 to 5 years. Which is good?


post a pic of your cabinet interiors.


----------



## saiyaman (May 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> post a pic of your cabinet interiors.



Uhh I already did. Check the posts.


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

dude change your cabinet asap and get corsair 400r or nzxt phantom.


----------



## saiyaman (May 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> dude change your cabinet asap and get corsair 400r or nzxt phantom.



Wow both of those cabinets look great. The phantom looks good too is that available in India? Corsair I checked on FK it's sold out. Probably need to try somewhere else.

Update: I have gone through my cabinet and somehow managed a temporary solution till I get a new cabinet.

Is this okay now?


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

^

you need new cabby ASAP.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2013)

saiyaman said:


> Wow both of those cabinets look great. The phantom looks good too is that available in India? Corsair I checked on FK it's sold out. Probably need to try somewhere else.
> 
> Update: I have gone through my cabinet and somehow managed a temporary solution till I get a new cabinet.
> 
> ...


no offence bro, but your cable management sucks.


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

saiyaman said:


> Wow both of those cabinets look great. The phantom looks good too is that available in India? Corsair I checked on FK it's sold out. Probably need to try somewhere else.
> 
> Update: I have gone through my cabinet and somehow managed a temporary solution till I get a new cabinet.
> 
> ...



That is looking great 
Man change your cabinet asap you are insulting that graphic card there and your cabinet is not a cabinet it is tin ka dabba
Yup both cabinet are available in India where do you live??


----------



## saiyaman (May 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> no offence bro, but your cable management sucks.



I agree.



shreymittal said:


> That is looking great
> Man change your cabinet asap you are insulting that graphic card there and your cabinet is not a cabinet it is tin ka dabba
> Yup both cabinet are available in India where do you live??



Chennai. I looked them up it's around 6k or so. Will have to see if I can find it here.


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 6, 2013)

Give some breathing space for the computer organs along with new skin. They might suffocate and die before you know.


----------



## shreymittal (May 6, 2013)

Get this asap
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=173432


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 6, 2013)

^ get the above cabby ASAP. Your gfx card must be suffocating in that Cabby. That cabby is the reason for high temps.

Shiva


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 6, 2013)

Keeping the obvious case changing advice aside, where do you usually keep your PC tower, in some desk/cabinet or in open air? During summer it will obviously heat up, but depending on the ambient temperature in your room. 


But if those are temperatures only during load, then there's nothing to be worried about. Just have good enough fans for the front and rear. And get some cable ties and do proper cable management. I don't see the point in wasting money on a new case if that's the situation.


----------



## jasku (May 6, 2013)

I would agree with Sorcy, I have a similar setup with a reference 7970 and CM690, I am registering about 85-88C on load with FC3, and I am from Chennai, the ambient temps here are very high, so I wouldnt be utterly concerned, just keep your cabinet open during your gaming sessions, that solve your problem.


----------



## saiyaman (May 6, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Keeping the obvious case changing advice aside, where do you usually keep your PC tower, in some desk/cabinet or in open air? During summer it will obviously heat up, but depending on the ambient temperature in your room.
> 
> 
> But if those are temperatures only during load, then there's nothing to be worried about. Just have good enough fans for the front and rear. And get some cable ties and do proper cable management. I don't see the point in wasting money on a new case if that's the situation.



I keep it on top of the desk and it has space around it. Pretty much open. 

I did realize that the fancy (okay okay I know.....I'm a noob xD) round stuff at the back of the cabinet is for a exhaust fan. Yes I realized it after using PCs for like 10 years. (Waits for 'You don't say?') 



jasku said:


> I would agree with Sorcy, I have a similar setup  with a reference 7970 and CM690, I am registering about 85-88C on load  with FC3, and I am from Chennai, the ambient temps here are very high,  so I wouldnt be utterly concerned, just keep your cabinet open during  your gaming sessions, that solve your problem.



OMG that's interesting. I'm not the only one in facing it! And to top it you are also in Chennai! Feels better now that I thought my card was HAXXED.

BTW you really think those temps are umm safe?


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2013)

90 not so...

below that okay.


----------



## saiyaman (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 90 not so...
> 
> below that okay.



I actually read some reviews and sort of shortlisted these:

Corsair 500R (Maybe pricey)
Antec Eleven Hundred
Cooler Master Storm Scout 2

Any idea which I could go for? Out of the mentioned, Antec has good thermal stuff I think.


----------



## rock2702 (May 6, 2013)

I have a 7970 and a corsiar 500r too, thermals are great.The cabinet is one of the best if not the best air cooling mid tower cabinet in the market.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

saiyaman said:


> I actually read some reviews and sort of shortlisted these:
> 
> *Corsair 500R (Maybe pricey)*
> Antec Eleven Hundred
> ...



500R all the way ... scout 2 is good but you need to spend a fortune to buy all the required fans for it and the price of 600R is ~6.5k.

The load of HD7970 stock cooled version under lab environment ( read 22c temp ) is ~78-79c.

BTW, you have zebronics Bijli cabinet I guess .. try adding a nice 120mm at the rear and see how much temps drops with it - just as an experiment if you wish to or else if you can mod the cabinet a little to add a powerful front 120mm fan add a 120mm fan on the top


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

Corsair 500R +1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2013)

1 for 500r.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 7, 2013)

for stock cards availability of fresh air is must. 
Cable Management tips : 
Get some cable ties. search ebay / local shop (generaly sells for 4pcs/Rs. 1. )
I assume your current cabinet does not have cable management space behind mobo tray. So keep the cables needed for CPU,GPU,few molexs available, zip the rest cable with those cable ties & put the bunch into DVD bays & bind them there so that they dont move.
This will free up some space.
Now get a high airflow fan (like CM excalibur) & put that as intake(even the cheapest cabinets have 120mm front intake fan placement) & populate that exhaust fan place with a fan. If you are using one harddist keep the hard disc at the lowest slot. If your cabinet have removable hardisk mount take the rest of the mounts out of the cabinet so that the front intake will have better space topush air.
Do these & see how much temp. reduction is there.


----------



## asingh (May 7, 2013)

Just do some cable management. And keep the cabinet in an open space. Those temperatures will not kill the card.


----------



## saiyaman (May 7, 2013)

asingh said:


> Just do some cable management. And keep the cabinet in an open space. Those temperatures will not kill the card.



Cable management is hard in my cabinet though. I'm going to upgrade my cabinet since it's been 7 years anyway plus it's hard to clean it these days.

By the way, I'm not able to find Corsair 500R anywhere in chennai. Any idea how I can buy it? Please help me out with trusted retailers guys.


----------



## shreymittal (May 7, 2013)

^^^ y no u get nzxt phantom in our bazaar section

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=173432


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2013)

^

you should get that ASAP if you had plans to buy a new cabby.


----------



## saiyaman (May 7, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> ^^^ y no u get nzxt phantom in our bazaar section
> 
> [For Sale] NZXT Phantom 410 Black (1 month old) Cabinet



I thought about it and did consider it. If Im buying a new cabinet then I better go and read up some serious stuff and find the best for my budget. I decided on Corsair 500R.



anirbandd said:


> ^
> 
> you should get that ASAP if you had plans to buy a new cabby.



I know it looks good and all but Corsair 500R has sort of interested me a lot.

I need to know how I can buy that.


----------



## rock2702 (May 7, 2013)

What is your budget for the cabby? I bought my corsair 500r arctic white cabinet online from M.D Computers, had to pay 500 extra for shipping.Look up in shops at Richie Street, theitdepot may have it in stock.


----------



## saiyaman (May 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> What is your budget for the cabby? I bought my corsair 500r arctic white cabinet online from M.D Computers, had to pay 500 extra for shipping.Look up in shops at Richie Street, theitdepot may have it in stock.



Well I believe the Corsair is priced at around 7k. I think it's a good price for what it offers. I called itdepot but they said they will tell me and never called back yet. Probably because I sort of spoke to the Adyar branch.

EDIT: Max 7 to 8K is my budget. Corsair 500R fits that perfectly.


----------



## rock2702 (May 7, 2013)

Corsair 500r should cost you 6.5k max if you get locally.


----------



## saiyaman (May 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Corsair 500r should cost you 6.5k max if you get locally.



On theITDepot site they say it's against order. Need to call them and ask. I asked the Adyar branch but they didn't call. Any known shops?


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

saiyaman said:


> Well I believe the Corsair is priced at around 7k. I think it's a good price for what it offers. I called itdepot but they said they will tell me and never called back yet. Probably because I sort of spoke to the Adyar branch.
> 
> EDIT: *Max 7 to 8K is my budget*. Corsair 500R fits that perfectly.



see if you can get this 
CORSAIR CABINET 600T - Golchha Computers


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2013)

^looks Yuck! 
like a oversize pillow or something 

+1 for 500R


----------



## rock2702 (May 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> see if you can get this
> CORSAIR CABINET 600T - Golchha Computers



600T is a very good looking case, but if you are spending around 8-8.5k better go full tower like the nzxt phantom or the switch 810.You would get even more room to play with.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^looks Yuck!
> like a oversize pillow or something
> 
> +1 for 500R



different people different views 
*www.hardocp.com/article/2012/05/02/corsair_graphite_series_600t_midtower_case_review/7#.UYrfFNtQsUY


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

^sure.. agree 100%


----------



## saiyaman (May 17, 2013)

I thank all people who helped here or else I would have been totally ignorant about cooling stuff inside cabinets and the ever obvious concept of airflow. Huge thanks! I got corsair 500r and the temperature is.....79! Great improvement from 90. I will post pics when I get the time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 17, 2013)

saiyaman said:


> I thank all people who helped here or else I would have been totally ignorant about cooling stuff inside cabinets and the ever obvious concept of airflow. Huge thanks! I got corsair 500r and the temperature is.....79! Great improvement from 90. I will post pics when I get the time.


79 C at load? Still slightly high. What's the fan setup you have?


----------



## ico (May 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 79 C at load? Still slightly high. What's the fan setup you have?


Not high at all.

It's normal.


----------



## anirbandd (May 17, 2013)

7970 stock 79C at load is pretty good.

no probs. 

happy gaming


----------



## jasku (May 17, 2013)

Good to know you have got your temps down, from where did you buy the cabinet and how much?


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2013)

price is around ~6.5k-6.9k depending on the place ...


----------

